# Cost of Living In Bristol area??



## windofmysoul (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello! I am hoping to move to the Bristol area in the next year or two. I am American born, but have dual citizenship as a Swiss/American, which allows me EU privileges. I believe this will help me overstep the work permit part. 
I will probably be working as an RN, my monthly income estimated to be about 1,700£ a month. Can a family of two live on that?? I've been looking at flats, will probably pay about 450-525£. What are the taxes and on what? How about a cheap car and insurance/taxes? How are utilities paid, monthly, every three months, are they included in rent? Any other expenses? Can anyone give me some idea?? Any help will be greatly appreciated!! Thank You!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

windofmysoul said:


> Hello! I am hoping to move to the Bristol area in the next year or two. I am American born, but have dual citizenship as a Swiss/American, which allows me EU privileges. I believe this will help me overstep the work permit part.
> I will probably be working as an RN, my monthly income estimated to be about 1,700£ a month. Can a family of two live on that?? I've been looking at flats, will probably pay about 450-525£. What are the taxes and on what? How about a cheap car and insurance/taxes? How are utilities paid, monthly, every three months, are they included in rent? Any other expenses? Can anyone give me some idea?? Any help will be greatly appreciated!! Thank You!!


Welcome to the forum!
You are correct about your Swiss citizenship. Because of billateral agreement, Swiss nationals enjoy full EU citizen status within EU, including freedom of movement and labour.There are no immigration formalities to go through - just present your Swiss passport on entry.
If RN means registered nurse, and your qualification is from US, you need to have it verified by the Nursing and Midwifery Council and register as a qualified nurse, under various categories - adult, mental health, pediatric etc. Depending on your Band (registered nurse at Band 5, specialist nurse at Band 6, advanved nurse at Ban7 and matron/nurse consultant at Band 8a to 8c), your pay will vary from £20710 to £26839 for Band 5, depending on pay points (usually awarded according to experience and responsibility). If your monthly gross pay is £1700, you wiill be at the bottom scale of Band 5. Your take-home pay, after deductions, will be around £1350, without pension contributions. At that level you will really struggle to make ends meet with a child (how old?) - you will probably get some extra help from the government in the form of Child Tax Credit and Working Tax Credit. A typical decent two-bedroom flat in Bristol outside the most expensive area like Clifton will be around £550 to £650 a month in rent. On top of that, you will have Council Tax (maybe around £70-£80 a month after discount for a single adult household), utilities around £70 - £100 a month (electricity, gas, water; you can pay monthly, quarterly or by pre-payment meter) and contents insurance around £20. Running a car, after you've paid for it, can be expensive. Insurance maybe £200-£300 a year (with full no claim bonus; will be more with a foreign licence and no UK driving record), tax around £100 to £150 a year, servicing and repairs around £200-£300. Fuel, at around £1.10 a litre for petrol or diesel, will come to around £1000 - £1200 a year for 10000 miles. Food bill can vary hugely, depending on your taste and preference, but allow around £300 a month to include some meals out and moderate alcohol intake. So you can see it will be really tight, with little left for other shopping, entertainment or holidays. It will be a bit better with £1700 net, but you still need to budget carefully.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I am wondering if part of this thread is missing to me, I cant see anything about a child or a one parent family, so I am wondering why tax credits and discounts on rates>
Maiden


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry I am wondering if part of this thread is missing to me, I cant see anything about a child or a one parent family, so I am wondering why tax credits and discounts on rates>
> Maiden


The OP mentioned 'a family of two'. The other person could be a spouse/partner, but in that case you wouldn't use the word 'family' - you are a couple. So I made the assumption that the OP was a single parent family. I could be wrong, of course , but my main argument still stands, unless the other person, an adult, is able to bring in additional income.


----------



## windofmysoul (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello! Thank you so very much Joppa, your information was more than I could have hoped for...you're very knowledgable and kind!! Yes, I am a single parent of a 14 year old girl. At least I estimated low for my income and could maybe, with 5 years hospital experience, earn a bit more. I have sent my degree information to NARIC in hopes of an official comparision to ensure that I even meet the standards, it is possible that my two year assiciates degree won't. Then I would go on for my bachelors degree. Thank you, again, your information is the most throrough I have been able to obtain anywhere as of yet!! Wishing you Happy Holidays!! Most Kindly, Franzi


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

windofmysoul said:


> Hello! Thank you so very much Joppa, your information was more than I could have hoped for...you're very knowledgable and kind!! Yes, I am a single parent of a 14 year old girl. At least I estimated low for my income and could maybe, with 5 years hospital experience, earn a bit more. I have sent my degree information to NARIC in hopes of an official comparision to ensure that I even meet the standards, it is possible that my two year assiciates degree won't. Then I would go on for my bachelors degree. Thank you, again, your information is the most throrough I have been able to obtain anywhere as of yet!! Wishing you Happy Holidays!! Most Kindly, Franzi


To work as a nurse in UK, you need to register with NMC, and non-EEA qualification must be verifed by them to be comparable. Check on their website for details. You may get recognition for clinical experience, but that depends on your employer - NHS hospital trust, nursing home, private hospital etc. You may have to start with an agency job until the right job comes up. While specialist nursing posts are fairy plentiful, you may struggle a bit for general nursing because of budget cuts and restructuring.
Think also about schooling for your daughter. She will soon be at a critical age for options - choosing subjects for GCSE, kind of school leaving certificates. Good GCSEs will lead to studying A levels for university entry, and there are other options for more vocational qualifications. As she will be entering school in mid-year, you'll have to phone schools in Bristol to find out about casual vacancies. Bristol City Council site Bristol City Council - Homepage will have details of secondary schools (high schools). Education in state schools is free - you just pay for uniform (yes, most schools have it!), lunch, trips etc.
If you go to the local newspaper site, Bristol news, Local news, Jobs, Cars, Sports | This is Bristol, it has links to jobs, housing, education, cars etc. If you want to find out what a particular area is like, enter post code into House Prices, Property, Crime - Local Neighbourhood | UpMyStreet for profile.


----------



## windofmysoul (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow, you are amazing, what a wealth of knowledge...are you a career counselor?? How am I so lucky to have your kind and generous assistance!! Yes, a lot to think about, and you're right on!! Thank you for all the links, as well. Do agency nurses earn more?? Do schools provide counseling and assistance for children to help with adjusting and/or difficulting learning?? If I have further questions, would I be able to ask you in particular and how, if you don't mind?? Thank you, again, I'm storing all this information you've shared today onto a word document to continue to refer to!! With gratitude, Franzi


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

windofmysoul said:


> Wow, you are amazing, what a wealth of knowledge...are you a career counselor?? How am I so lucky to have your kind and generous assistance!! Yes, a lot to think about, and you're right on!! Thank you for all the links, as well. Do agency nurses earn more?? Do schools provide counseling and assistance for children to help with adjusting and/or difficulting learning?? If I have further questions, would I be able to ask you in particular and how, if you don't mind?? Thank you, again, I'm storing all this information you've shared today onto a word document to continue to refer to!! With gratitude, Franzi


Agency nurses may earn more per hour, but their job is usually casual, temporary or part-time, so not a good basis for a steady career and promotion. It may suit those who need time for family responsibilities. Availability of help and counselling in school varies, but most do have a support system, and they can access more services provided by local authority, depending on pupil's needs. Special educational needs (SEN) provisions also vary, but a school has a statutory duty to support those with SEN. You need to weigh up these factors when choosing school for your daughter, but good, successful schools are likely to have no place and you may have to accept what's available or be willing to look further afield, or go private (expensive option).
I prefer to answer questions through this forum, as I may get flooded with requests, but one-off specific question you can put through private messaging.


----------



## windofmysoul (Dec 9, 2009)

Once again, great advice...thank you!! And, of course, I understand about sticking with this forum! I will just try to figure out how to keep your name for future questions, I think I put you in favorites. For now, thank you and be well!!


----------



## milner4660 (Dec 30, 2009)

Price will depends on the type of house your like.

Pricing start from 550 a month

You could like outside the city like chippenham and pay 400 for a 2 bed house.

regards
Steve


----------



## windofmysoul (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you, Steve, for your kind input. How are the public schools in the outskirts of Bristol?? I hear they are quite bad outside of London, but that is true for any big city.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Public schools in the UK are private in as you pay to be educated there.
State schools are free.
What sort of school are you looking for,


----------



## windofmysoul (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh, thank you for clarifying this! I have a 14 yo daughter who is "average" in grades. The move will hopefully be this summer, but not sure yet, but she will need some support educationally and emotionally with the move.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

hello,

I lived in midsomer norton for a few years and that is near bristol. in the uk grocery shopping is pretty much the same wherever you go... the probelm is with bristol is that is is fashionable with wealthy and students so rents wont be cheap..same for bath. Also if you plan to do any commuting you can forget it as the traffic in bristol, bath and south west in general is terrible!!. For example i once commuted from telford (west midlands) to bath and it took me longer to get from the motorway junction to bath than it did the rest of the journey... its insane!!

so although it would be cheaper to rent somewhere like radstock or farringdon the commute may destroy it for you.

Like many english citys the centre is great but it is surrounded by miles of sprawling estates and proplem teenagers and not too good schools. placement in schools is done on catchment area so do your homework.. use UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent to fine a place and House Prices, Property, Crime - Local Neighbourhood | UpMyStreet to find out about the schools via ofsted reports.

these are my oppinions etc and you need to make your own mind up!


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

oh for a good laugh at bristol teenagers put "vicky pollard" into youtube... lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

milner4660 said:


> Price will depends on the type of house your like.
> 
> Pricing start from 550 a month
> 
> ...


Why in the world would someone who works in Bristol want to live in Chippenham?
By the time they have paid the cost of traveling, not to mention the time involved they wouldbe no better off financially and the hours spent on the road or in trains could be far better spent with their family.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

I almost accepted a job in Chippenham whilst living in msn but the drive up there was so long it just wasnt worth it!!! you have either got the delights of the M4 or that rubbish backroad through box... that is equally slow. 

It must be funny for peope from big countries loking at the map and reading this but you can seriously cycle faster!! the infrastructure in britian is old and the roads are so over populated it is insane. 

You might want to try a town called "bradley stoke" it was purpose built as a commuter dormatory and is aparently cheap... but that may come with negatives and im not recomending it as i have never been there


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,
I just noticed that 'wind of my soul' is from Oregon and has a daughter who is 14...so I had to write!
I am also from Oregon (Eugene) and have a daughter who is soon-to-be 14. I am no longer a single mother and now have a 5 year old daughter as well.
I have dual nationality with the UK and currently live with my family in the south of France.
I am writing to see how your plans are working out as Bristol is one of the places we are considering moving to in July to settle for 3-5 years.
I would love to know why you are thinking of Bristol and anything you know about Bristol.
I have a single mum friend there with a 14 year old daughter who seems to love it, but I worry the schools aren't that great.
I wonder where the best schools are in the UK??!!
Hope to hear from you,
Beth


----------



## shaashaa (May 1, 2010)

Pecosa said:


> Hello,
> I just noticed that 'wind of my soul' is from Oregon and has a daughter who is 14...so I had to write!
> I am also from Oregon (Eugene) and have a daughter who is soon-to-be 14. I am no longer a single mother and now have a 5 year old daughter as well.
> I have dual nationality with the UK and currently live with my family in the south of France.
> ...



HI

I'm new here, and I hope I can help you..
I moved to Bristol, from living in California and I love it.!! 

Definitely, though for me I feel being on the outskirts of Bristol is better as you have great views and great open spaces. The City Center is about 20 minutes from us and Bath is about the same as well - so we have the best of both worlds!! I love it and don't regret the move at all.
My 15 year old daughter settled in her scchool and made friends on the first day. The school seems to be ontop of everything, in terms of keeping you informed regarding her progress or when she's struggling with anything. Even late for school, they contact to let you know, and if absent - important to let the school know.. They keep you up to date with everything which is good as you're then involved in everything and work alongside them as well..
So far being honest, I haven't found anything I can complain about Bristol. Personally I'm finding it to be very peaceful, quiet, with great views, spacious house and neighbours friendly, but who aren't in your space!!. I can only speak of course of my personal experiences so far - maybe others here have different views and opinions - but these are mine...
Good luck in making your decision!!


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,
Great tips. Thanks.
What part of California are you from? My husband is from Laguna Beach.
How long have you lived just outside of Bristol? Do you mind telling me what school your daughter attends (sorry if that is too personal...no worries)?
I guess the main thing that causes me to pause is I keep hearing that the secondary schools in Bristol aren't meant to be that good. Have you heard that?
Anyway, I am glad it has been a good match for you. I lived in Manchester, Norwich, London and Brighton and liked them all for different reasons. It is just so much harder now with a very opinionated and all-too-American teenager who has TONS of opinions!
~Beth


----------



## shaashaa (May 1, 2010)

Pecosa said:


> Hi,
> Great tips. Thanks.
> What part of California are you from? My husband is from Laguna Beach.
> How long have you lived just outside of Bristol? Do you mind telling me what school your daughter attends (sorry if that is too personal...no worries)?
> ...


Hi Beth

What a coincidence!! In California, We weren't too far from Laguna Beach!!. We're from Huntington Beach. Before that we lived in Manhattan Beach in LA...

We lived for a short time in London when we used to come to London to visit friends, but London isn't for me to live, as I prefer open spaces, tranquility, and good views as I'm an artist and therapist... There're many good areas here. Depending what you're looking for, there're many ways you can stretch yourself.. So yes, you can play around with your decisions...My daughter also likes London. But yes, it's not easy when they're very opinionated at that age!!..
You're welcome to email me anytime for more info if you need any help..But no - I hadn't heard about the schools not being good in Bristol. I was aware of London and surrounding areas getting bad reviews, but I hadn't heard that here yet. Hence saying that, it can be true in some schools I'm sure as schools are under pressure to improve the education system wherever you are!!


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Crazy.
What a big life change for you all then! Did you move at the beginning of this school year? Has your daughter struggled at all with being an American and being teased my kids at school?
My 13 year old has been in an all French school here in Pau, France and is finding the language part okay (she was in a public, free French Immersion school where we lived in Oregon), but really not doing well with the more traditional school system and the way the school is run. Never mind the girl-to-girl social stress.
She has lived all over and always been happy in her schools so this is a first for us!
We have been offered a lovely home in Edinburgh, Scotland which is a place we love, but visiting is not the same as living in a place. She has a pal in Bristol though.
Oh choices!!
Are you settled for "good"?
Ciao,
Beth
PS If I can figure out how to send messages on here privately we could maybe swap messages via our email addresses instead for privacy?!


----------



## shaashaa (May 1, 2010)

Pecosa said:


> Crazy.
> What a big life change for you all then! Did you move at the beginning of this school year? Has your daughter struggled at all with being an American and being teased my kids at school?
> My 13 year old has been in an all French school here in Pau, France and is finding the language part okay (she was in a public, free French Immersion school where we lived in Oregon), but really not doing well with the more traditional school system and the way the school is run. Never mind the girl-to-girl social stress.
> She has lived all over and always been happy in her schools so this is a first for us!
> ...



Hey Beth
For sure it's not easy making decisions when faced with many choices that may affect others...
Edinburgh I have heard read good things about it and how its a good place to live - but don't know much at all about the place. Its a shame Bristol and Edinburgh are so far apart you could have stayed there and be within driving distance for your daughter to still see her friend!!..
. But I'm sure making friends she'll be well embraced wherever you go as there seems to be a warm welcome to Americans (from what I've discovered anyway).
We've been in Bristol for 2 years now. When we moved it was during the summer holiday so my daughter (14 at the time) was able to enrol and start school at the sametime with the others. She's 16 this year doing her GCSE's. She hasn't had any problems making friends, if anything her social connections expanded and ended up with more friends here than when we were in the States!!
I have an older daughter going to college who's 18. She was in time to do her GCSE's as well when we moved. They settled in well - like your daughter, they have travelled much so the adjustment for them wasn't difficult.
So for the next 3 or so years (at least) we'll still be here as they're in completing this stage of their education, they're also in the process of trying to figure out where they'll want to do their further education, in the UK, (most probably) or France or Italy as they're in the arts. For myself I may travel to France and Italy for artistic purposes, but so far for the time being we seem settled. Do you have any views from your experiences living in different places which are the more ''artsy inspired'' places?
I wish you good luck in whatever decision you make. 
I'll try send you a private message so we can stay intouch and communicate through there as well!!
Sharon


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Ugh, can't figure out how to do the private message! I haven't ever been good at computer stuff though...a dying breed.
I haven't found an artsy community here in Pau, but when we were in Antibes there seemed to be a bit more of that in/around that area. St Paul de Vence is too touristy now, but famous for artists coming and going (and beautiful to visit).
There are probably many, many areas for you to stumble upon as your kids get older and you move about more to explore, etc.
We just spent a week in Barcelona and it was so fun!
Is your husband from the UK?
Do your girls have English accents now?
More to chat about...
Thanks again for the sharing, it really helps
~Beth


----------



## LuisNog (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am probably going to do a Master's degree in Bristol starting next October. I was wondering if you could give me some info about the city since I've never been there.

First of all I would like to know if it really rains a lot in Bristol. I've been on wikipedia checking rainfall averages and I have seen that from October to January the precipitation is over 100 mm per month and over 1000 mm a year!! Is this true?

One other thing, I would like to live near the city centre and the University of Bristol (not the University of the West of England). I'm guessing the University of Bristol is on or near the centre.
I wouldn't mind having to take the bus to go to university, but I was hoping I could walk back home late at night when I go out. Up to 30 minutes walk would be fine.
My question is: Will I be able to find a shared flat for more or less than £70 a week? This is important, because apart from studying I also wish to have a social life there.

Another thing, is Bath an expensive city in terms of housing? Because it's another option I have. I loved the city but I've been checking flat prices in the internet and it seems really expensive.
Do you know if I would I be able to get a shared flat with other people for more or less than £70 a week near the centre of Bath?

Finally, I'm also waiting for an answer from the University of Leicester. Does anyone know if it rains less in the Midlands than in the South West of England?

I would really appreciate if anyone could help me. I'm from Portugal and I have only lived in England for a month, so I don't know much about the living costs in England and the weather. Well, I know it will rain a lot everywhere I go, but I was just hoping to find a place where it rained a little less...

Thank you very much,

Luis


----------

